# New Labs -- Tirosint



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Not sure how to interpret these new labs. This is after switching from Synthroid 150mcgs to Tirosint 137mcgs + skipping a day a week. The concern was that the Tirosint would be too high because it's more easily absorbed:

TSH 3.6 (0.450 - 4.500)

FT4 1.59 (0.82 - 1.77)

FT3 2.9 (2.0 - 4.4)

Looks Hypo, but the FT4 is pretty high? Now I'm taking Tirosint 137mcgs and NOT skipping a day. Puffy and still gaining weight / unable to lose, plus now I have high anxiety. I'm so frustrated. Any insight to the above would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Hypoman


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have we spoken about adding Cytomel to your mix?

I vaguely recall but I may be wrong.

Reduce the Tirosint and add 5mcg Cytomel.

What were your labs prior to making the switch?

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the response Lovlkn - I added a signature. We have discussed Cytomel before. I actually tried it for about two months last year, but I actually gained weight while on it. Probably water weight, but it seemed to throw my system for a loop. Maybe I didn't give it enough of a chance, or didn't increase enough, but the weight gain scared me off. I know that's an unusual reaction to taking Cytomel, but it's happened every time. I take it, and I'm puffy within a few days.

That's why I'm so confused. The doctors are telling me that my above labs look good (which I know not to be the case). I'm so frustrated. Trying to find a new doctor. Now with the Tirosint 137mcgs dose, I'm feeling anxious, jittery and depressed. It's only been two weeks, so I'm trying to tough it out. Why would there be weight GAIN with an increased dose??


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your FT-4 is just above 3/4 of range which is 1.54.

I for one can relate. I do not feel well at 3/4 of ranges, I feel hyper and it becomes a balancing act for me. I also seem to go hyper every March. Why?? who knows but I feel it and need to decrease my Cytomel by a whopping 1/4 pill a week. That = just 1.25mcg but it does indeed make a difference in how I feel.

If it were me , I would ask for 125mcg of Tirosint and 5mcg of Cytomel. I had a horrible time the 1st time I tried Cytomel and gave up for a few years but never felt well and the 2nd time I tried it for some strange reason it worked. Split the Cytomel into 4 tiny pieces and spread out over the waking hours. Eventually, you should be able to split the pill and take it 6 hours apart.

I honestly did not feel well until my FT-3 got into 1/2 and up toward 3/4 of range.

Keep the faith!


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm willing to give Cytomel another shot if I can find a doctor who actually knows what they're doing. In the meantime, it seems the Tirosint 137mcgs may be too high. But skipping a day a week seemed to be too low. I can ask for 125, but the doc will want to see labs first, meaning I'm stuck at 137 for a while. I'm afraid of all the jumping around.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You are quite hypothyroid.

Please read the above!


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


I know I'm Hypothyroid, but increasing my T4 doesn't seem to be helping. My FT4 is already high in the range. I know the answer is some combination of T4 and T3 medications, but I haven't been able to work with a doctor who understands that balance yet. So now I'm overmedicated after two weeks on Tirosint 137mcgs - insomnia, anxiety, jittery - just horrible. My only option is to skip a dose a week until my next appointment (which brings me down to ~ 117) and start over.

Luckily, I made an appointment with a specialist in LA several months back. He knows how to dose T3/T4 and comes highly recommended. Hoping for good things. I will share any interesting info I learn with the boards.

Thanks!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Is Tirosint a capsule or a pill? I was just wondering if instead of skipping one day, you could take a half dose that day?


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

jenny v said:


> Is Tirosint a capsule or a pill? I was just wondering if instead of skipping one day, you could take a half dose that day?


Unfortunately, it's a capsule. One of the downsides to Tirosint - you can't half-dose.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I'm willing to give Cytomel another shot if I can find a doctor who actually knows what they're doing.


Good Luck with that.

It really comes down to YOU. You need to ask for what YOU want and keep asking until you get it.

It's merely a matter of trying your best to get to 3/4 range for both FT-4 and FT-3 and then tweaking the dose from there based on how you feel.

Most of the time, I am slightly below 3/4 of range and feel fine. If either lab gets above 3/4 of range I feel anxious.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Interesting update - I went to an incredible specialist yesterday (took months and months to get in) and he is finally approaching my treatment in a way that I'm hoping will really help me. He is going to start me on WP Thyroid 3/4 a grain + 75mcgs Levoxyl. He came to this conclusion after looking at my entire treatment history, including all the labs I've ever had. My FT3 has never been high enough, so this is an attempt to address that. Cytomel didn't agree with me in the past, so he wants to avoid it.

I can't tell you how nice it is to have a doctor treat me as an individual, rather than a statistic. This treatment is "outside the box" compared to most practitioners, which might be exactly what MY body needs! He didn't tell me my weight gain was from being lazy. He didn't throw his hands up and diagnose me with Fibromyalgia (like many other doctors have).

I hope to report back with great news in a few weeks / months. A little hope is really all I needed, now fingers crossed for feeling better.


----------



## Tori64 (Mar 7, 2017)

HI Hypoman

wondering how you are doing since seeing the specialist? what regime are you following?

I hope you are doing well. would love to hear an update if you have time

thank you


----------

